# hello all!!! im a newbie to all this forum stuff



## mizz_55a

hello to all,

me and partner are ttc, i am 24 and he is 27....we thought it would be easier sooner rather than later but that does not seem to be the case. we are almost at the year stage of ttc but its so hard as i do not ovulate as normal as a lot of people ive spoken to and my normal cycle days are 40-46 days and i have not had aunt flow since july.....its so strange for most of my life i have tried so hard not to fall pregnant using the pill and the depo and now that me and my partner want a baby it seems my body is doing everything in its power to prevent it.....I hope with all i have it will happen and i hope some lovely women on here will help me through this time as i have heard forums are great as guys do not know what emotional stuff we go through each time aunt flows comes rocking back in to town....:flower:


----------



## stormageddon

Hi! I'm new too. 
Good luck on your journey, and I get what you mean. My cycles are highly irregular and kinda viewed it as a blessing until wanted to have a kiddo. Sucks to have your body not behave itself! Seriously we just should come with an on/off switch for conceiving...and have it work promptly! I am excited to meet people to chat with on here!


----------



## mizz_55a

hahaha that switch would be amazing hahaha i just finished reading misconception by jay-jay feeney and its so inspiring ive already booked an appointment with my doctor hahaha its about time i demand stuff to be done....good luck with you journey also!!!! hope to chat again soon :thumbup:


----------



## stormageddon

Thanks, I will have to check that book out, I have never heard of it!


----------



## mizz_55a

oh its a book written buy a new zealander!!!! im still not sure if this is world-wide website or not hahaha my friend told me about this site when she went through fertility.....


----------



## stormageddon

I saw it on amazon.  I think I will check the library first as I tend to burn through books too fast to spend 10 bucks. LoL. That and saving for other things ;-) It is nice you have a friend who went through it. It seems like everyone I know is waiting or is pregnant (with no trouble conceiving) and no one in my family had issues. Not that my family isn't supportive just out of their range of experience.


----------



## mizz_55a

yea its hard all of my friends and my sister have popped out kids with no problems at all.....i think i must be one of the only ones who has not had a baby from my high school hahahaha yea ive been burning through books lately kind of keeps my mind off baby stuff because im so sick of being told to relax hahaha its the worse possible thing to be told when that switch goes off and its baby time lol how long have you and your partner been trying?


----------



## stormageddon

Not long. We have been married 5 years and have been less than careful..a lot, but we started actually trying at the end of August. Because of no "oops" baby and extremely irregular periods I have a hunch it is going to take us a while. But we might get lucky. All the information is overload so thought I would surround myself with people who are like minded ;-)

My provider told me to relax about it, and not tell people. I just find it more stressful not knowing things. And I agree with you, it is impossible to relax when someone tells you too!!


----------



## Scarlettmax

Hi me and my boyfriend 23 and 24 have been trying for 7months regular af 29 days but still nothing using ovulation kits just wondering how long it's taking other people x


----------



## mizz_55a

yea me and my partner officially started trying in November last year so our year for funded fertility treatment is almost up!!!! but i want my period to be a lil more regular as i have not had it since july!! its very frustrating when you hear of people that have gotten pregnant and don't even try....arrggghhhh!!!! My sister is 24 as well and she has had 3 kids already!!! its just like my body is deceiving me and my partner doesnt get how emotionally draining it is!! but im glad my friend told me about this im glad to know im not the only one going through this!!


----------



## mizz_55a

hello!!!! you sound like you would be a perfect candidate for a fertility drug called cholmid or something. it pretty much forces you to produce an egg and your regular so maybe talk to your doctor!


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome to BnB!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Welcome hun xxx


----------

